
Effects of Automation: What to Do with All the Humans? - bengg
https://medium.com/@binyamin/effects-of-automation-what-to-do-with-all-the-humans-7556935c04af
======
sharemywin
I think there is a general impression AI will start at the bottom wrung and
slowly get smarter. But, it seems to me that Chess and GO are Intellectual
games. So, doesn't it stand to reason Intellectual jobs will be just as
likely(if not more) to fall to AI first.

~~~
bengg
It's not about which jobs fall to AI first. It's about the fact that sooner or
later - maybe 30 years instead of 20 - they will fall to AI, and when they do,
you're going to have 8 billion angry starving people, and you need to do
something with them.

